# Boxer Mod Classic DNA250C BF Squonk Dual 20700



## Zack (20/4/18)

I saw Mike Vapes review this and it looks the business. 



Is the price really worth this device. 250usd is a bit much, but maybe for others its pocket change. I would save up and save up for this until i get it but i would like to find out if this dual 20700 and 250c setup would make a world of difference for some who sits behind a desk all day. 

No matter the out the device looks awesome. 

https://gingervaper.com/product/box...20700-with-evolv-dna250c-temperature-control/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

